# Aspen



## DLJeffs (Nov 27, 2014)

I may be taking down three or four large aspens in my front yard. The trunks range from 6" to 10" diameter a foot above grade. They don't appear to have anything special regarding burls or crotch or anything. Probably straight grain and mostly white. I don't have a mill nor do I know of one around but being central Oregon I suspect someone has one. Let me know if there is interest and I'll try to salvage the larger diameter trunk sections and then find a place to cut them up. 

Oh, if there is interest, what's the proper procedure for sealing the ends, etc? Do you mill them right away or dry them for awhile, etc.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 27, 2014)

Seal the ends with something, anchor seal is probably the best thing to use, but a couple of coats of plain old latex house paint will do in a pinch if you don't have anchor seal. Besides it seems everyone has a can of paint with just a little in the bottom that they can't seem to throw out or get rid of, good way to get rid of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 27, 2014)

Anyone have experience working with Aspen? Good? Bad? Chuck


----------



## SENC (Nov 27, 2014)

I think @DKMD has and, as I recall, liked it. I have some aspen burl waiting to be turned.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 27, 2014)

I've turned a little aspen burl, but I haven't turned any plain Jane aspen. I remember seeing an article online about a guy who turns lamp shades out of aspen, so that might be a project to consider with the wood.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 27, 2014)

I've turned aspen, exclusively the plain jane kind . Soft, turns easy, dries quick, usually mostly white, sometimes the center has some interesting brown streaks going on. It is a great wood to carve on, almost like basswood, but a little stringier. This is the only pic I can come up with at the moment, the body is Aspen, almost pure white. The wood is also the best I've found for the Ukibori technique I used on this piece...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 27, 2014)

So it sounds like when I take these down there may be enough people interested in the wood that it would make sense to save the main trunks, huh? From what I recall from seeing some projects when in Colorado (they have a few aspens there) it is mostly white. I wouldn't be too interested in making a profit, mostly just don't want to see useful wood go to waste. I'll check around for some place that would mill it for me before making a decision. I'll let the Barter club know what happens.

That's an awesome piece Barry. How'd you turn it to shape and leave all those little bumps?


----------



## khobson (Nov 27, 2014)

I had to look into the Ukibori reference......not sure exactly when....but definitely something I see myself trying!


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 28, 2014)

DLJeffs said:


> That's an awesome piece Barry. How'd you turn it to shape and leave all those little bumps?


Ancient Chinese secret .....or maybe it's Japanese. Google Ukibori like Kris did and you will find lots of info on the process..


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 28, 2014)

DLJeffs said:


> So it sounds like when I take these down there may be enough people interested in the wood that it would make sense to save the main trunks, huh? From what I recall from seeing some projects when in Colorado (they have a few aspens there) it is mostly white. I wouldn't be too interested in making a profit, mostly just don't want to see useful wood go to waste. I'll check around for some place that would mill it for me before making a decision. I'll let the Barter club know what happens.
> 
> That's an awesome piece Barry. How'd you turn it to shape and leave all those little bumps?


My opinion is about all the milling you need to do is cut the trunks in foot long+ sections and paint the ends....


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 28, 2014)

> Google Ukibori like Kris did and you will find lots of info on the process



Do I have to do everything around here???

Just joking. Thanks for the advice on the aspen. I was thinking about that last night and was going too ask what the best length is for drying and future turning, whatever. I might try to get some lumber out of it. I have a picture a friend of mine took of Broken Top (one of our local volcanic mountains) at dawn. I will frame it and would like to use some local wood. Was thinking juniper but it's hard to find in lumber. Maybe this aspen might do. Of course that means quite a while until I can make the frame because the wood would need to dry first, right?


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 28, 2014)

DLJeffs said:


> Do I have to do everything around here???
> 
> Just joking. Thanks for the advice on the aspen. I was thinking about that last night and was going too ask what the best length is for drying and future turning, whatever. I might try to get some lumber out of it. I have a picture a friend of mine took of Broken Top (one of our local volcanic mountains) at dawn. I will frame it and would like to use some local wood. Was thinking juniper but it's hard to find in lumber. Maybe this aspen might do. Of course that means quite a while until I can make the frame because the wood would need to dry first, right?


Sorry Doug, it is kinda hard to explain, and I'm a lazy typist. But if you decide to go down the Ukibori road, I'm glad to share what I have learned. On another note, if your making boards of aspen for sentimental reasons, then by all means, but it is pretty much junk as a lumber, soft, weak and plain, there has got to be some other local wood around that would serve you better...


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 28, 2014)

Doug, i do not know where in eastern Ore you are but This seems cheap https://bend.craigslist.org/grd/4779577023.html


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 28, 2014)

> Doug, i do not know where in eastern Ore you are but This seems cheap https://bend.craigslist.org/grd/4779577023.html[URL='https://bend.craigslist.org/grd/4779577023.html[/QUOTE'][/URL]


[URL='https://bend.craigslist.org/grd/4779577023.html[/QUOTE'][/URL]

Thanks Mike. I tried that other fellow who listed some juniper on Craig's List but he never returned any calls or emails. I'll try this outfit. I'm in Redmond and not sure how far Burns is but not opposed to a little road trip.
Thanks Barry. I was just kidding about Googling Ukibori. It looks pretty cool tho. And you are right, aspen is pretty boring wood. If you can find a downed little aspen, that is straight and dry, the upper 5 feet make some nice walking sticks tho. Just strip the bark off, smooth out any rough spots, and give it a coat of poly


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 28, 2014)

DLJeffs said:


> Thanks Mike. I tried that other fellow who listed some juniper on Craig's List but he never returned any calls or emails. I'll try this outfit. I'm in Redmond and not sure how far Burns is but not opposed to a little road trip.
> Thanks Barry. I was just kidding about Googling Ukibori. It looks pretty cool tho. And you are right, aspen is pretty boring wood. If you can find a downed little aspen, that is straight and dry, the upper 5 feet make some nice walking sticks tho. Just strip the bark off, smooth out any rough spots, and give it a coat of poly



Doug I do not know any of them. I just track them down and check them out when I need something. It is hard to believe how many put an ad in and then do not answer......


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 28, 2014)

PS- there is some Very nice juniper in your neck of the woods though.


----------



## Palaswood (May 15, 2017)

Ever save this aspen and mill it?


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 17, 2017)

DLJeffs said:


> I may be taking down three or four large aspens in my front yard. The trunks range from 6" to 10" diameter a foot above grade. They don't appear to have anything special regarding burls or crotch or anything. Probably straight grain and mostly white. I don't have a mill nor do I know of one around but being central Oregon I suspect someone has one. Let me know if there is interest and I'll try to salvage the larger diameter trunk sections and then find a place to cut them up.
> 
> Oh, if there is interest, what's the proper procedure for sealing the ends, etc? Do you mill them right away or dry them for awhile, etc.



Which species of 'Aspen' is it?


----------

